# why do the guys like weight gain



## BillNyetheCoolGuy (Nov 24, 2007)

and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.


Could anyone explain it to me?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 24, 2007)

BillNyetheCoolGuy said:


> and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.
> 
> 
> Could anyone explain it to me?


*
I'm gonna have to go with the COMMON HARLEY SAYING: IF I HAVE TO EXPLAIN..........YOU WOULD"NT UNDERSTAND...not meant to be mean or harsh or nothing...but who can 'plain why they like what they like..or why they have their PARTICUlaR fetishes???? not me......*


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 24, 2007)

All I can say is it feels good and for some reason it is really exciting to see yourself expanding and getting bigger and bigger. This week is proving to be my best in a string of recent weeks where I have been piling it in and piling weight on. Wish I had a FFA to share this with, or even a feeder - I wonder if I could be gaining even more?


----------



## BillNyetheCoolGuy (Nov 24, 2007)

Why would you like to gain weight? What about your health? 

I'm no small fry, at 5 7 and 340s I'm a big dude. I know I have problems with mobility, my blood pressure and lasting physical activity. There are some larger guys who are much bigger than me, why would you want to deal with that for your life?

I just want to understand it, also why any girl would want to deal with that too. Being new to this I just want to understand, I don't mean to put anyone down.


----------



## Catkin (Nov 24, 2007)

This is going to sound silly, but to me, bigger is better...both for myself, and any partner. I like being bigger; I feel softer, curvier, more feminine...all that jazz. 

I can't really say "why" I like big guys. I just do. To me, the most attractive thing in the world is a big guy who is completely happy with himself. The confidence just adds to the attraction. But at the same time, the fat is not all that I like in a man - if he's a wanker, I'm not going to be attracted to him. Also, it's not an exclusive thing...I find plenty of skinny / thin guys attractive too. But given a choice, I'd choose the softer guys every time 

You said health is an issue for you...personally, I would only gain to a weight where I felt comfortable, and could still do everything myself. I'm 250lbs (ish) and 5'10" (again, ish), so I'm not exactly a small girl anyway...but at the moment I couldn't see myself even at just 100lb more. Who knows...I'm perfectly healthy now, but if health became an issue I'd stop immediately.

I know this is a hard topic to grasp...I've only been aware of this kind of stuff for about a year. Before then, I didn't understand my attraction to bigger guys - society says thinner is better blah blah blah - and I would never have thought that someone could love me _because of_, and not in spite of, my size.

You'll get used to it  and, speaking from personal experience, when you do accept yourself for who you are, you become one hell of a lot happier.

Just some of my thoughts. Hope they help you!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, I'm just like you mate, I don't get it either but I really don't get it but I don't try to get it . It's like trying to get the anorexics, it's the polar opposite but it is also bad for you. 

As long as they don't put me in danger (like drunks do when they drive) I don't try to get what ppl do to themselves, their bodies their problem I guess.

Just relax and enjoy the boards! This place is awesome even if you don't get why some ppl like some things


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 24, 2007)

BillNyetheCoolGuy said:


> and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.
> 
> 
> Could anyone explain it to me?



Well, at its base, it's "individual taste". Just like some people like bungee jumping, or cliff diving, or running with the bulls in Pamplona, some guys like being fat and some girls like them that way.

For guys, (speaking as a frustrated gainer myself), it just feels good, and soft and heavy; like wearing or becoming a living mattress, if you will.

For girls... well, not being a girl, I'd have to fall back on that old psychology bit about father figures and teddy bears. Ladies?

Yours typing around a two-year-old,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## Undine (Nov 25, 2007)

Never having been with a guy who gained more than 10 lbs (but lost a lot more than that =\), I can only speak theoretically, from the inside of my own little crazy head. My attraction to larger guys is mostly based on the feel of their bodies, closely followed by the impressive visual their bodies present. When I see an attractive big guy, my first thought is, "wow, he's uber-yummy." My second thought is somewhere along the lines of, "I'll bet his hugs feel _awesome_." I'm also a fan of guys who make me feel small, because, being pretty chubby myself, it's not something I'm used to. There's more to it for me, but to simplify, softer things feel better. I'm not thrilled with a guy's bones stabbing me when I give him a hug. 

As for them gaining weight, it's just wanting more of a good thing. Fat feels and looks great, so why not add a little more (or a lot, depending on his size to begin with), and it'll feel and look even better...

I don't know if I made any sense at all there. I'm having an airhead moment where nothing makes sense. One airhead moment in a long string of airhead moments that combine to form my life. :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 25, 2007)

Undine said:


> I don't know if I made any sense at all there. I'm having an airhead moment where nothing makes sense. One airhead moment in a long string of airhead moments that combine to form my life. :doh:



Well that's the easiest to understand explanation I've ever read.


----------



## Carl1h (Nov 25, 2007)

Whenever I move someplace new (and I never move to any of the hip, in places) whenever I talk to a native the first thing they say is, "Why would you want to move here?"

I think the same thought applies here. I doubt that you can ever really understand why people want to be somewhere that you are and don't really like being. No explanation would be compelling enough, especially when they involve personal things like tastes (Why do some people love onions and others hate them, don't they taste the same to everyone? Isn't everyone getting the same basic experience?). Understand that some people are going to enjoy things that you aren't going to enjoy or understand, even things that might be considered self destructive. In my experience, when a person demands explanation or justification for something they don't agree with, there is no justification or explanation that they will accept, and whatever enlightenment they think they have for the other side doesn't change anyone's mind either.

Carl


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2007)

Alrighty I guess I'll chime in. I agree with what HD says, however, to address your confusion, why a woman would want to be involved with the health problems etc.

Not everyone that's overweight has the same health problems. I was with a thin guy when I was in my early 20s. He had more health problems than any of the big guys I've been with. 

However, that being said, I don't get excited about health issues. Restricted mobility is not a turn on for me. And if my partner needs help losing weight because of health issues, or even if they're just uncomfortable with their size, I'm there for them. However, I prefer big guys. I love the feel. I love the look. They get my attention, and there is nothing in the world that can compare to being in the arms of a big man. At least not for me.


----------



## mischel (Nov 25, 2007)

... cause we want to satisfy our feeders ^^.


----------



## MickeyFFA (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess I'll add my two cents as well. Going along the lines of what Undine said, for a girl who has always been on the chubby side it feels awesome to actually be "small" compared to your partners. Fat guys, at least for me anyway, also offer a sense of safety that little stick men just dont seem to have. But then again, I'm also attracted to pretty beefy guys, not just soft and squishy so the safety thing might be attributed to that. And as someone who has feeder tendencies, the fun definetly stops when health risks come into play. As much as I love a big fat belly, it's so not worth compromising my loved one's lifestyle. 

However when my boyfriend gets an A-OK check-up then weight gain can be a beautiful thing. There's just something so primal, rich and decadent about watching the person you love indulge themselves in delicious food. It almost feels like every pound they gain is a secret only the two of you share and the rest of the world will never know. Every time I look at my boyfriend's newly aquired girth, I know it was me who sat there and fed him to that point and that is the sexiest feeling ever. For me, gaining is really about two people throwing their inhibitions to the wind and making the simple act of eating sinfully sensual while bringing you both even closer. 

Like several people have mentioned before me, how do you explain your attractions? The previous posters have all done a wonderful job getting it as close as possible but if you look around these boards theres about 4,000 threads about long time FAs and FFAs analyzing their own preference and still coming up blank. It's just the way our brains are wired.


----------



## tpamour (Nov 25, 2007)

mickey that was beautifully said. Bravo !


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 26, 2007)

BillNyetheCoolGuy said:


> Why would you like to gain weight? What about your health?
> 
> I'm no small fry, at 5 7 and 340s I'm a big dude. I know I have problems with mobility, my blood pressure and lasting physical activity. There are some larger guys who are much bigger than me, why would you want to deal with that for your life?



I agree-

Maybe I'm coming from a different outlook-How can a man be a 'man' i.e. getting out and doing things if he's clockin in @ around 350-400 or higher.

IMO if a woman is heavy, I find that more acceptable than if a guy is. I mean what if you have ta throw down or God forbid run for help.

I think It would suc to be in a situation where you almost let your spouse or girlfriend down if you couldn't help her cause your to heavy.

Again I realize that this board is accepting of ANY weight gain no matta how much...which I don't totally agree with either, but there is a large pay cloud hovering over the thread.

by the by -That's for being from Bah-ston...GO COLTS!!


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 26, 2007)

DUI, you're making some assumptions, there.

In the first place, your mobility depends not only on how you carry the weight, but how much of it is fat and how much muscle; I know a 350-pound guy and a 525-pound guy who both walk every day, for instance.

In the second place, a fat man is still a man, thank you very much. A look around at the members and preferences on this board should tell you that. Whether you mean to or not, you're insulting a lot of people out there by impugning their masculinity over their weight.

That said, keep in mind this board does no endorsing; weight gain is an individual matter, and immobility, we all agree, is best as a fantasy; as a reality, it's pretty boring.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 26, 2007)

hey! I'm about 350lbs and I play dodgeball! So much for not being able to do any physical activity!


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Maybe I'm coming from a different outlook-How can a man be a 'man' i.e. getting out and doing things if he's clockin in @ around 350-400 or higher.
> 
> IMO if a woman is heavy, I find that more acceptable than if a guy is. I mean what if you have ta throw down or God forbid run for help.
> 
> ...



Wow. I dont know if there is much chance of us communicating, given that we seem to be coming at things from incredibly different view points, but Ill try.

I think that there are a lot of diverse views of what it means to be a man, and also a big spread in what sort of priority people put on being a man.

First, about being a man. I have a friend who probably has a similar internal definition of that to what you wrote. To the best of my knowledge the only time that his muscles have ever really been needed is when friends were moving. Not that we didnt all appreciate his strength, but despite his years at the gym, doing wrestling in university, and professions that hed stand by us if we ever got into a fight, hes never really needed those attributes. I have another friend who is short, scrawny, probably weaker than a lot of his girl friends, but competitive and driven to a huge degree. Hes helped to shape the rise and fall of major political figures in these parts, moved national policy, helped more than one friend set up thriving businesses, and is now pursuing ways to go from being fairly well off to filthy rich, while helping to make major improvements to how we treat the environment. Oh, and while he has no interest in getting married, hes never lacked for rather hot girlfriends, despite his unimpressive physique.

Which one is more of a man? The one with muscles that have never really been used, or the one with real power and drive to make a mark on the world? And to be clear, Im not saying that these are the only two ways to be a man, just that they make a couple of very clear examples. There are a lot of attributes associated with being a man, of which physical competence is only one.

Then again, not everyone really cares about being a man. There are people who say it is more important to be a whole, healthy, happy, human being. That just because some characteristics are more associated with men or women does not mean that men and women should aspire to those respective traits. Rather that each person should develop their own personal strengths, and strive to be a good, kind, and productive person, in whatever way suits them. And between the everyone is a unique person and the men should be men, women should be women schools of thought there is a whole continuum. 

Now, if your physical competence is important to you, or to your partner, then you may rather prefer not to weight 400 pounds (not saying that 400 pounds guys cant do anything, because some of them are very strong and fit, but I think it safe to say they would all have more physical margin available if they weighed say 350 pounds). But the guy next to you, he may not care that much compared to, say, his ability to anticipate and avoid dangerous situations and his ability to inspire above average service from emergency services due to his prominence or wealth. And the guy next to him, he may be quite unapologetic about the fact that in any emergency the most useful thing he can do is call 911 on his cellphone, and then comfort people afterwards. For those guys, maybe their weight really doesnt impact the things that are important to them.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 26, 2007)

BillNyetheCoolGuy said:


> and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.
> 
> 
> Well if you can't be honest on a Internet Forum where your face is hidden where can you be?
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2007)

*(((CHM)))) 
thanks for sharing so honestly about your experience. I have heard of so many women that have done the same thing as a protection from the outside word....and understand and relate all too well...I am SO HAPPY YOU ARE HAPPY IN YOUR BODy, fit, healthy heart and knee wise....xoxo *



chapelhillmensch said:


> BillNyetheCoolGuy said:
> 
> 
> > and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.
> ...


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2007)

BillNyetheCoolGuy said:


> and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.
> 
> 
> Could anyone explain it to me?



I've more experience over on the guys loving women gaining weight side, but I suspect the situation is largely the same.

The big thing is that it seems to appeal to some people, and does not to others. Seldom do people go from 'getting it' to not wanting it, or from not getting it to desiring it.

The details vary from person to person, but like a lot of other things it is very hard to explain what is sexually appealing to us. Why does someone like blondes, or a certain body shape, or being dominated, or whatever. We can explain a bit about how it makes us feel, or some logical reasons, or when we first experienced those feelings, or even look to evolutionary theory. But I don't think any of those explain whey one person finds those things to be appealing when another does not.

As for me, the thought of getting fatter, the whole process from deciding to have the first extra slice of cheesecake, to feeling extra full, to finding clothes getting tighter, to feeling extra jiggle, to noticing my belly bumping into things that it didn't used to, to noticing the extra weight when going up stairs, to having to buy an even larger size of clothes, to seeing how big my belly is, to feeling the new depth of fatness......to me, all of that appeals, every step along the way. (Not that I've ever done it to any large scale. But it has appealed at least since puberty).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Jes (Nov 26, 2007)

Sasquatch! said:


> hey! I'm about 350lbs and I play dodgeball! So much for not being able to do any physical activity!



fat people are harder to kidnap...but they might be easier to hit in dodgeball...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> fat people are harder to kidnap...but they might be easier to hit in dodgeball...



And balls are also easier to catch, with a slightly softer body.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 27, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> DUI, you're making some assumptions, there.
> 
> In the first place, your mobility depends not only on how you carry the weight, but how much of it is fat and how much muscle; I know a 350-pound guy and a 525-pound guy who both walk every day, for instance.
> 
> ...



O.K. I follow -and I ain't tryin to slight nay a nan. Maybe it's just the antiquated notion of men and self control and giving what extra to your other or family. That's all. 

Big ups to that dude pushin 5 bills, I guess I have a plateau in regards to piling on.




Sasquatch! said:


> hey! I'm about 350lbs and I play dodgeball! So much for not being able to do any physical activity!



I didn't say no heavy person can boggie, cause I can attest to that...and dodgeball is awesome!!



edx said:


> but Ill try.
> 
> I think that there are a lot of diverse views of what it means to be a man, and also a big spread in what sort of priority people put on being a man.
> 
> ...



Yea, I can dig it. BUT there is that thin line of control and subservence (sp) that's I've always thought came w/ a determined weight gain in males. Not conclusivlely of course, but more often than not I'm leaning. RIGHT ON 



chapelhillmensch said:


> BillNyetheCoolGuy said:
> 
> 
> > and why do the girls like there men to gain weight, I've been reading more about this, and I don't quite get it.
> ...


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 27, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((CHM))))
> thanks for sharing so honestly about your experience. I have heard of so many women that have done the same thing as a protection from the outside word....and understand and relate all too well...I am SO HAPPY YOU ARE HAPPY IN YOUR BODy, fit, healthy heart and knee wise....xoxo *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanie (Nov 27, 2007)

*chapelhillmensch*, what a story. Good to hear that your health is good and that you are happy inside your own skin.

*BillNyetheCoolGuy*, not everyone who gains weight does it on purpose. As men get older, those who are genetically going to put on weight often will. 

My husband wasn't fat when we got married; now he is (just the way it worked; not deliberately.) I like his size and weight. However, he is actively working out and trying to lose about 5-10% of his body weight, because he's more comfortable that way. That's his choice and I support him in it. It doesn't mean I am "anti-fat" or anything like that. On the whole, though, I'm happy that he's a big man, and even if he loses 40 lbs, he'll still be big. In no way is he "feminine" or "androgynous" or "submissive" in any way, even though he is fat. He is strong and *very* masculine.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 29, 2007)

I find it easy to explain my preference.

For enjoying big men and watching them gain weight, it is rebellious, and rare, and I have always been different so this lifestyle is right for me. I desire big men. I want a big man in my life. I'd love to help him gain weight if so chosen but it's not a requirement. I am carnally attracted to watching them wobble around, huff and puff when doing the slightest activity, and feeling the soft and squishy fat. Fat has always intrigued me, as early as 8 years old.

As for big women, they are equally beautiful and sexy in my eyes. I am a big girl, so of course I will lean towards this opinion. I love to feel my curves, to be soft and shapely is an awesome feeling. I have never had more confidence in myself. And to be honest, I couldn't care less if it is not popular to adore my kind of body type. Everyone in this world is different - it's what makes humans interesting. There are millions of people in this world, and I've never had a problem finding men who lean towards the larger persuasion.

I wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## pani (Nov 30, 2007)

To me it is like trying to explain any other sexual preference. Why do lesbians prefer women? Why do some people like redheads or brunettes? Ever since I can remember, I have found fat sensual. I don't analyse it any more than I do why I prefer ketchup to mustard.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a good thread. More suited to the weight gain board I think, but a good thread.

I don't really have anything to add that hasn't already been said (and well said!) by other folks here. To really understand it you've got to be on the inside. Maybe we're all just wired a bit differently, like anyone else with preferences outside of the "norm" for whatever society we're in.

But being different makes the world more interesting.


----------



## BoostChub (Nov 30, 2007)

Tell ya the truth I don't try to gain weight. I just like to eat good food lol and will go wherever my appitite takes me. It has been making my weight go up but because the hobbies i'm into requires me to be some what agile, I work out two times a week. Just do burn outs and build muscle mass (I hate cardio) to carry this big belly/body around.......kinda even things out....ok..it's not even...I love eating good food way more than working out lol....but it has been working out well so far. :bow:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 30, 2007)

have always enjoy being bigger and fatter than my peers. when a few of us lads go out on a sesh and a few curries after i always want to boast the biggest belly and dont know why tho?


----------



## BoostChub (Nov 30, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> have always enjoy being bigger and fatter than my peers. when a few of us lads go out on a sesh and a few curries after i always want to boast the biggest belly and dont know why tho?



I know what you mean bigrugbybloke. When friends and I are all eating. I always call them light weights because they are all full when i'm but half full. I also like encouraging them to the point they give in..hehe..then all is happy and goes into a carb coma!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 30, 2007)

BoostChub said:


> I know what you mean bigrugbybloke. When friends and I are all eating. I always call them light weights because they are all full when i'm but half full. I also like encouraging them to the point they give in..hehe..then all is happy and goes into a carb coma!


yeah sounds like you love your beer and carbs like me mate! a good sized belly is something to be proud of i think! how big is yours


----------



## BoostChub (Nov 30, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> yeah sounds like you love your beer and carbs like me mate! a good sized belly is something to be proud of i think! how big is yours



Not sure..haven't measured it. I wear size 50 jeans under my belly...my belly is easly 60 inches..but don't know the exact.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Mar 4, 2008)

I simply love to eat. And like most guys I like all the good fattening foods. So once my teenage years were over (Iwas chubby then), I kind of "exploded". To me there is no satisfaction like the one I get from stuffing my face. To me it's almost a point of pride that I can easily down a large pizza all by myself, or put away four big helpings of my wife's mac'n cheese. I think it's kind of a primieval thing, like chest pounding (although my fists just sink into my moobs .I don't feel like I have any real problems because of my weight. I get tired more quickly and I don't like to walk long distances but, hey, I am kinda lazy anyways, so running was never my favorite.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Mar 4, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> However, that being said, I don't get excited about health issues. Restricted mobility is not a turn on for me. And if my partner needs help losing weight because of health issues, or even if they're just uncomfortable with their size, I'm there for them. However, I prefer big guys. I love the feel. I love the look. They get my attention, and there is nothing in the world that can compare to being in the arms of a big man. At least not for me.



Here here! I couldn't have said it better myself! I totally agree!


----------



## flippedover (Mar 5, 2008)

chapelhillmensch said:


> I look at the one picture below and can't believe I was ever so small (175)
> 
> And then I look at the other one and Amazed I am so Big (498)
> 
> ...



Er...don't want to get all academic or nothin' but chapelhillmensch YOU'RE HOT! :smitten: 

On the subject of my 'preferences', well, I've tried analyzing it before. 
It's always fun speculating about why you're attracted to the people that you are but I think at some level it also eludes analysis, and probably always will. 

Even with all the so-called research into sociobiology, the incredible diversity of what different cultures and individuals find physically or sexually attactive will, I think, always call into question the sort of assumptions that are implicit in these questions.
Why do some women like fatties? How am I supposed to answer that?
To me it just suggests that there are some desires which are legitimate or 'natural' and therefore not open to analysis or interrogation- and other desires that 'deviant' and are thus in need of some sort of complicated explanation. I mean, we don't go delving around for psychological explanations as to why some men prefer blondes and others brunettes...
Don't get me wrong, I do find it an interesting question...just no less interesting than why some women like six-packs. I mean, ugh!


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2008)

flippedover said:


> On the subject of my 'preferences', well, I've tried analyzing it before.
> It's always fun speculating about why you're attracted to the people that you are but I think at some level it also eludes analysis, and probably always will.
> 
> Why do some women like fatties? How am I supposed to answer that?
> ...



I agree with you, flippedover - people just can't always explain what we're into. We like what we like! I know I enjoy the idea of getting bigger and bigger, but only when it involves a woman who encourages me/appreciates the results. I wouldn't want to do it alone. But there are some guys that would. And the nice thing is...we're both right! Whatever floats your boat. 

By the way, I laughed out loud when I read your exasperated "Why do some women like fatties?"


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 12, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> I agree-
> 
> Maybe I'm coming from a different outlook-How can a man be a 'man' i.e. getting out and doing things if he's clockin in @ around 350-400 or higher.
> 
> ...




*A person's weight has nothing to do with them being or not being a man. The stereotypical viewpoint that fat men are lazy and lead sedentary, immobile lives is ridiculous. I'm 5'11" 348.6 lbs. and my weight has never kept me from doing anything. I go to the gym 6 days/week. Most of my friends are so-called "normal" size and i keep up with all of them and out perform some. For example, we play basketball a lot in the summer, full court 5on5 for several hours. Several of the 140-180lb supposedly athletic guys are dying from exhaustion and quit after 2 hrs, while my friend (6'2" 350lbs) and I are still playing. Of course, all the cigarettes and weed they smoke doesn't help, but thats my point, there are plenty of average weight people that have the same immobility and trouble with physical activity as some obese people. As for protecting your spouse/girlfriend if you need to "throw down" or run. You should never run away, especially if your gf is there, how do you expect to protect her if you are fleeing like a puss. For the fighting, small people are easy for us big people to break. *


----------



## chestnu1 (Mar 21, 2008)

the simplest answer I can give is the same reason apple jacks are called apple jacks even though they dont taste like apple they just do.


----------



## LongTimeFA (Mar 21, 2008)

I cannot explain it. I have spent hours wondering how I might describe my feelings to someone and I just can't. How do you explain why a man is attracted to a woman? How do you explain anything in nature? It just is, and I for one am very grateful that I can feel and experience the beauty and incredible eroticism of a fat growing woman.


----------



## Artflsoul (Mar 21, 2008)

I was just looking at a picture of one of my favorite web models and I thought I would try to describe my feelings for you. I'm sure you still won't understand but I tried to put my thoughts into words.

Gazing into your eyes, I feel the warmth that is your soul. Your sweet smile enhances the beauty of your eyes like a lavish picture frame. All this while my peripheral vision enjoys the experience of your enormous abdomen, sloping forward from beneath your breasts, and protruding outward to fill your clothing. The thought of your soft fat stomach straining to escape the confines of your garments, has me straining against my own zipper. I feel we are about to burst. 

My fantasy...:blush:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Ha! Love it! <---- referring to the Apple Jacks post! lol


----------



## Mozart97 (Apr 2, 2008)

The fatter a woman becomes, the more feminine she appears in my eyes. Larger breasts, thighs and butts are a definite turn on for me. I also find large hanging bellies to be very sexy, much like a very large breast!


----------

